# Anschaffung eines Gamer PCs für max 800 €



## magus34 (27. Januar 2012)

*Anschaffung eines Gamer PCs für max 800 €*

Hallo alle zusammen, ich möchte mir einen Gaming PC für max. 800 € kaufen und benötige eure Hilfe , da ich mich so gut wie gar nicht mit der neuesten Hardware auskenne. Man sollte damit vor allem die neuesten Spiele sehr gut zocken können, wie BF3, Crysis 2, MW3, Skyrim... Habe gehört, dass die Intel Prozessoren besser sind als die AMD Prozessoren. Als unerfahrener Neuling, glaubt man solche Sachen direkt, jedoch möchte ich die Meinung von erfahrenen Leuten hören, die mir helfen können einen perfekten Gamer PC nach meinen Wunschvorstellungen zusammenzustellen.
Habe nach Erfahrungsberichten gesehen, dass der Agando-Shop, der beste zur Zeit sein soll und habe ein Paar gefunden, die einigermaßen in Ordnung zu sein scheinen.

Hier der Link:

AGANDO Shop - Gaming-PC AGANDO agua 1055x6 Gamers Edition AGANDO agua 1055x6 Gamers Ed. 104452

AGANDO Shop - Overclocking Computer AGANDO agua @9950x4 ocd AGANDO agua @9950x4 ocd 104019

AGANDO Shop - 6-Kern Gaming-PC AGANDO fuego 6100x6 hd AGANDO fuego 6100x6 hd 103612

sry aber weiß nicht wie ich das zu einem Hyperlink umwandeln kann, da ich mich nicht damit auskenne. Bitte um Verständnis 

Würdet ihr mir diese fertig PCs empfehlen, oder lieber doch einen selber zusammenstellen.
Weiß auch nicht was mit Trackback gemeint ist. Sry 

Ich würde mich sehr über eure Antworten und Meinungen freuen.

LG magus34


----------



## Herbboy (27. Januar 2012)

Es ist so: die Intel i5-2400 oder i5-2500 bringen mit der gleichen Graifkarte mehr Leistung bei SPielen, als wenn Du einen AMD X4 965 oder 970 oder so hast. Dafür zahlst Du aber auch ca. 60-90€ mehr (gleichgute Boards sind teurer, die CPus sind teurer). Wenn Du einen Komplett-PC nimmst, muss man halt aufpassen: ein guter Intel mit einer zB AMD 6770 ist insgesamt trotzdem langsamer als ein X4 965 mit einer AMD 6950, weil die Grafikkarte eben auch eine große Rolle spielt.



Von den drei PCs wäre der dritte das beste Paket, da die GTX 570 da viel bringt. Aber die CPU ist an sich nicht so dolle, da wäre zum gleichen Preis ein Vierkerner besser, der dafür mehr Takt hat - denn Sechskerner bringen bei SPielen keinen Vorteil zu Vierkernern mit gleichem Takt. Leider kann man bei dem PC keinen X4 970 oder so was dazunehmen, ansonsten wäre der PC für den Preis sehr gut - nur das Board ist sehr billig. Das muss nicht schlecht sein, aber es ist halt ein sehr sehr günstiges Modell .

Die anderen PCs bei dem shop haben nur eine AMD 6850, das ist deutlich schwächer als eine GTX 570, oder sie sind teurer als 800€ zB der hier http://www.agando-shop.de/product_info.php/info/p1759_AGANDO_agua_2400i5_hd.html 


Aber mit selber zusammenstellen müsstest Du besser wegkommen, siehe hier http://forum.pcgames.de/kaufberatun...gaming-pcs-neueinsteiger-benoetigt-hilfe.html da möchte er einen PC bis 1000€ zusammenstellen.

Bisher ist das hier bei rausgekommen, das wäre eine sehr gute Zusammenstellung: http://forum.pcgames.de/attachments...steiger-benoetigt-hilfe-zusammenstellung1.png

ich hab da nicht den Gesamtpreis ausgerechnet, aber falls das zu teuer ist, dann nimm statt der Nvidia GTx 570 als Grafikkarte eine GTX 560 Ti (das Ti ist wichtig! ), und auch beim Netzteil und der Festplatte geht es auch preiswerter - der PC ist bei hardwareversand.de zusammengestellt.


*edit* oder du konfigurierst bei agando nach => der hier Zb http://www.agando-shop.de/product_info.php/info/p1785_AGANDO_agua_@9950x4_ocd.html  und dann für 120€ Aufpreis eine AMD 6950, dann bist Du unter 800€ - das wäre okay, auch wenn man so einen PC vlt. selber zusammenstellen und dabei noch was sparen kann. Oder noch besser der hier: http://www.agando-shop.de/product_info.php/info/p102375_AGANDO_fuego_2600i7_Gamers_Ed..html  plus dann eine 6950 (ca 90€ Aufpreis)


----------



## magus34 (27. Januar 2012)

@ Herbboy

Danke erstmal für deine schnelle Antwort. 

Das mit den Prozessoren scheint mir einleuchtend. Du hast Recht, da bei den PCs von Agando eine wichtige Komponente gut und die andere notwendige schlecht ist, sodass es vorprogrammiert ist, das man die jeweils schlechtere aufrüsten und automatisch daraufzahlen muss. Von Hardwareversand.de habe ich auch schon viel gehört. Da kann man sich alles selber zusammen konfigurieren. Leider kenne ich mich nicht so gut mit der Hardware aus. Nur weiß ich, dass der Intel 2500K Prozessor sehr gut sein soll und die amd 6950 oder die nvidia gtx 570 absolut klasse sind. Eine wichtige Komponente kann ich dir nennen. Habe einen Samsung Syncmaster 2333 HD Monitor, wobei er eine Full HD Auflösung hat, falls es dir irgendwie hilft. Meine Bitte an dich, da du dich sehr gut auszukennen scheinst und ich nicht weiß, was womit kompatibel ist und was die besten Komponenten zusammen sind, könntest du mir einen guten für max 800 € zusammenstellen? Nur wenn es dir keine Umstände macht. 
Und noch eine weitere Frage, zum Übertakten. Sind übertaktete PCs gut oder muss man da irgendetwas beachten?

LG magus34


----------



## magus34 (28. Januar 2012)

So, hab hier mal was zusammengestellt und wollte fragen ob die Sachen gut, kompatibel miteinander, oder vom Preis/Leistungsverhältnis komplett überteuert sind.

Prozessor: hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - Intel Core i5-2500K Box, LGA1155

Mainboard: hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - ASRock Z68 Extreme3 Gen3, Sockel 1155, ATX

Arbeitsspeicher: hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - 8GB-Kit Corsair XMS3 DDR3-1333 CL9 (4x2GB)

Gehäuse: hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - Aerocool Vx-9 Schwarz, ATX, ohne Netzteil

Grafikkarte: hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - Gigabyte Radeon HD 6950, 1024MB GDDR5, PCI-Express

Netzteil: hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - Corsair Enthusiast Series TX650 V2

Festplatte: hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - Seagate Barracuda 7200.12 1TB SATA 3 6GB/s

Prozesorlüfter: hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - Scythe Yasya, f

Optisches Laufwerk: hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - LG GH22LS bare schwarz

Hoffe das die Komponenten auch leise sind.
Mit der Zusammenstellung komme ich leider auch auf 860 €. Würde mich echt freuen, wenn man mir sagen könnte wo ich einiges sparen könnte, um auf max 800 € zu kommen.


Wäre echt nett 

LG magus34


----------



## svd (28. Januar 2012)

Sieht eigentlich recht gut aus.

Einsparpotential hast du natürlich noch immer beim Mainboard. 
Für den normalen Gebrauch, auch als Spieler, sogar wenn du übertakten möchtest, muss es nicht unbedingt so teuer sein. 
Auch für 80-100 Euro gibt es Modelle, die den meisten Anforderung genügen sollten.

Und beim Arbeitsspeicher... 4GB sind heute noch immer genug, 8GB Standard. Und bevor mehr zwingend notwendig werden, ist das System sicher schon veraltet.  Trotzdem kannst du in Erwägung ziehen, anstatt eines 4x2 GB, ein 2x4 GB Kit zu nehmen.
Das spart nochmal 10€ und hält zumindest die Option offen, noch mal bequem Speicher nachzurüsten.


----------



## tapferertoaser (28. Januar 2012)

du kannst au statt dem i5 2500k nen i5 2400 nehmen


----------



## Shorty484 (29. Januar 2012)

Wenn Du nicht übertakten willst, reicht auch der Kühler, der dem Prozessor beiliegt. Da musst Du nicht unbedingt noch einen extra kaufen. Der Boxed Kühler könnte halt nur etwas lauter sein, aber nicht so das es störend wäre.


----------



## Fraggerick (29. Januar 2012)

hab den preis schonmal auf 844 gedrückt 
https://www.mindfactory.de/shopping...219b854ffd0c01715aeb1e4160f4ee62ba5ae5c4d8fa6

mM nach so oder so die bessere kombination...

und hier das ganze unter 800 https://www.mindfactory.de/shopping...219fb4cf66a40bcbead965cd7f82f4c0cd1fefd248387

unterschiede: "billigeres" netzteil, 4 gb ram und 500gb platte.

500er platten haben zwar grade nen miesen kurs, wenns dir auf die paar kröten aber drauf ankommt, kommst du nicht drann vorbei.
ram ist sau billig, kannst aber jeder zeit aufrüsten.
beide netzteile sind gut, aber das bessere ist wie immer dem guten sein feind  und das seasonic ist besser.

warum der xeon? meiner meinung nach der beste sandybridge, solange man nicht takten will. bietet übertriebene 8kern leistung zum fairen kurs eines quads.

würdest du selber zusammen bauen wäre da noch platz für ne bessere grafikkarte, festplatte und ram... verlockend?


----------



## Herbboy (29. Januar 2012)

Die Zusammnstellung ist gut, Du kannst halt...

... auch nur einen i5-2400 nehmen, falls Du kein Übertakten vorhast
... beim Board sicher auch was für 90€ finden, was die Ausstattung bietet, die Du haben möchtest
... erstmal nur 500GB HDD nehmen und 30-40€ sparen
... wenn du nicht oder nur mäßig übertakten willst reicht auch ein Scythe Katana 3 oder samurai zz


----------



## magus34 (29. Januar 2012)

Habe mir eure weisen Ratschläge zu Herzen genommen und ein paar Komponenten ausgetauscht und möchte euch fragen, ob die miteinander kompatibel sind und welche der jeweiligen besser sind als die anderen. Wäre euch echt sehr verbunden. Wenn ihr etwas besseres findet oder wisst, immer her damit. 

Prozessor: Intel Core i5-2500K, 4x 3.30GHz, boxed (BX80623I52500K) | Geizhals Deutschland

Mainboard: ASRock Z68 Pro3, Z68 (dual PC3-10667U DDR3) | Geizhals Deutschland

ASRock Z68 Extreme3 Gen3, Z68 (dual PC3-10667U DDR3) | Geizhals Deutschland

Arbeitsspeicher: Corsair Vengeance schwarz DIMM Kit 8GB PC3-12800U CL9-9-9-24 (DDR3-1600) (CMZ8GX3M2A1600C9) | Geizhals Deutschland

G.Skill DIMM Kit 8GB PC3-10667U CL9-9-9-24 (DDR3-1333) (F3-10600CL9D-8GBNT) | Geizhals Deutschland

Kingston ValueRAM DIMM Kit 8GB PC3-10667U CL9 (DDR3-1333) (KVR1333D3N9K2/8G) | Geizhals Deutschland

Gehäuse: Sharkoon T28 rot mit Sichtfenster | Geizhals Deutschland

AeroCool VX-9 | Geizhals Deutschland

Sharkoon Vaya | Geizhals Deutschland

Grafikkarte: Gigabyte Radeon HD 6950, 1GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort (GV-R695OC-1GD) | Geizhals Deutschland

ASUS EAH6950 DCII/2DI4S/2GD5, Radeon HD 6950, 2GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, 4x DisplayPort (90-C1CQ80-S0UAY0BZ) | Geizhals Deutschland

ASUS EAH6950 DCII/2DI4S/1GD5, Radeon HD 6950, 1GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, 4x DisplayPort (90-C1CQ85-L0UAY0BZ) | Geizhals Deutschland

Netzteil: be quiet! Pure Power CM 530W ATX 2.3 (L8-CM-530W/BN181) | Geizhals Deutschland

Corsair Enthusiast Series TX650 650W ATX 2.2 (CMPSU-650TX) | Geizhals Deutschland

Corsair Enthusiast Series TX650 V2 650W ATX 2.2 (CMPSU-650TXV2) | Geizhals Deutschland

Festplatte: Samsung Spinpoint F3 1000GB, SATA II (HD103SJ) | Geizhals Deutschland

Seagate Barracuda 7200.12 1000GB, SATA 6Gb/s (ST31000524AS) | Geizhals Deutschland

Prozessorlüfter: Thermalright HR-02 Macho (Sockel 775/1155/1156/1366/AM2/AM3/AM3+/FM1) | Geizhals Deutschland

Scythe Yasya (Sockel 775/1155/1156/1366/754/939/940/AM2/AM2+/AM3/AM3+/FM1) (SCYS-1000) | Geizhals Deutschland

EKL Alpenf

Laufwerk: LG Electronics GH22LS50 schwarz, SATA, bulk | Geizhals Deutschland

LG Electronics GH22LS50 schwarz, SATA, retail | Geizhals Deutschland


Danke schonmal im vorraus

LG magus34


----------



## Herbboy (30. Januar 2012)

Hast Du denn einen bestimmten Shop, wo Du bestellst? Grad bei RAM und Festplatte würd ich sagen: hängt davon ab, was "Dein" shop auf Lager hat. Beim RAM reicht halt der günstigste MarkenRAM mit DDR3-1333. Wenn Du willst, kannst Du aus optischen Gründen zb auch einen mit Kühlkörpern nehmen wie G.Skill RipJaws DIMM Kit 8GB PC3-10667U CL9-9-9-24 (DDR3-1333) (F3-10666CL9D-8GBRL) | Geizhals Deutschland  oder GeIL Enhance Corsa DIMM Kit 8GB PC3-10667U CL9-9-9-24 (DDR3-1333) (GEC38GB1333C9DC) | Geizhals Deutschland

bzw. wenn ich das anschaue, dann kannst Du an sich bei jedem der Bauteile einfach das nehmen, was bei Deinem Shop grad verfügbar ist. Beim Netzteil würd ich eher eines der Corsair nehmen, das V2 ist halt die neuere Version. Gehäuse ist wiederum auch Geschmackssache, und halt aufpassen, ob die Grafikkarte reinpasst. Bei der Graka: warum 2x Asus und 1x Gigabyte? Bei der einen Asus lohnt es sich nicht, wegen 2GB statt 1GB RAM soviel mehr zu zahlen, da würd ich eher die nehmen PowerColor Radeon HD 6950 Dual Fan, 2GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, 2x mini DisplayPort (AX6950 2GBD5-2DH/R99FA-PJ5) | Geizhals Deutschland  oder die Sapphire Radeon HD 6950, 2GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort, lite retail (11188-05-20G) | Geizhals Deutschland

Oder wenn du doch eher 240-250€ ausgeben willst, dann kannst Du auch direkt lieber so eine nehmen: Grafikkarten/PCIe mit GPU (nVIDIA): GTX 560 Ti 448 Cores | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## Zocker15xD (30. Januar 2012)

Dann kann man ja auch direkt zur GTX 570 greifen, die dann nur 10-20 Euro teurer ist. 
Ich kann beispielsweise meine ASUS GTX 560 Ti CUII empfehlen. Kühlt sehr gut und leise, die Leistung reicht sowieso locker aus.

Bei den RAMs mit den Heathpipes musst du aber aufpassen, dass dein Kühler nicht im Weg ist. Beim Macho wird das eher schlecht aussehen, also gehen sowieso nur die Low Profiles.


----------



## Herbboy (30. Januar 2012)

aktuell sind die GTX 570 aber eher mind 30-40€ teurer als die GTX 560 ti 448, und die 448er Version ist ja auch kaum langsamer als eine GTX 570. Wenn eine GTX 570 nur 250€ kosten würde, hätt ich natürlich auch eine GTX 570 genannt


----------



## Zocker15xD (30. Januar 2012)

Ja gut, die billigste 570, die ich jetzt gefunden hab, war die Palit im Referenzdesign, und die kostet halt 270 Euro. Ich persönlich würde da jetzt noch 10- 20 Euro drauflegen, aber im Prinzip hast Du eigentlich Recht...der Unterschied ist beim zocken wahrscheinlich eh nicht merkbar.


----------



## magus34 (30. Januar 2012)

Nein habe leider keinen Shop. Habe in anderen Foren gelesen, dass man sich per Youtube Tutorial Videos gut helfen lassen kann. Bin mir noch nicht so sicher, aber werde wahrscheinlich die Teile von Geizhals.de bestellen, da die Auswahl dort größer und die Sachen auch günstiger sind als bei Hardwareversand.de. Oder was würdet ihr mir empfehlen?

Habe noch eine Frage und zwar habe ich gelesen, dass man die 6950 auf eine 6970 flashen kann. Ist das wirklich möglich? Wenn ja, hat man dann wirklich die Leistung einer 6970? Kann die mit dem Flashen auch beschädigt werden, oder sogar beim Bertieb nach dem Flashen kaputt gehen? Würde mich echt mal sehr interessieren.

Und welche Grafikkarte ist überhaupt besser, die 6950 oder die 560ti 448 Cores? Die GTX 570 ist leider zu teuer mit ihren 300 € aufwärts, d.h. ich müsste bei den anderen Komponenten wie Mainboard, Festplatte, Netzteil etc. sparen.  oder meint ihr ich könnte bei meiner Zusammenstellung und bei euren vorgeschlagenen Komponenten etwas einsparen, da die Leistung für 6950 oder 560ti 448 Cores eh zu hoch sind?


LG magus34


----------



## Zocker15xD (30. Januar 2012)

Also die normale GTX 560 Ti (ich glaube mit 386 Shadern) ist ungefähr gleichschnell wie die 6950, wenn mans ganz genau nimmt, dann ist die 6950 etwas schneller (u.a. auch wegen ihren 2GB Speicher). Die 560 Ti mit 448 Shadereinheiten ist wiederum schon ein gutes Stück schneller als die anderen beiden Karten und ist minimal langsamer als die GTX 570. Hier kannst du das Ganze nochmal genauer betrachten und schauen, ob dir die jeweilige Mehrleistung den Aufpreis wert ist: Nvidia Geforce GTX 560 Ti 448 im Test bei GameStar.de

Was das Flashen betrifft, kenn ich mich nicht wirklich aus. Hier ist eine Anleitung:
BIOS-Tuning: Radeon HD 6950 zur HD 6970 upgraden - CHIP Online

Du musst aber beachten, dass das BIOS-Tuning nicht risikofrei ist und die Garantie der Karte verloren geht. Also wenn die Karte danach am A*** ist, bekommst du sie nicht ersetzt. 

Die GTX 570 gibt es übrigens ab 270 Euro.300 oder mehr kosten dann die Versionen mit besseren Kühlern oder z.B. die, die von Haus aus schon Übertaktet sind.


----------



## magus34 (30. Januar 2012)

Danke für den Link, dies veranschaulicht nochmal, dass die 560 ti 448 etwas besser ist als die 6950. Die Karten kosten ja auch um die 240-250€.
Nur bin ich mir nicht sicher, da ich in verschiedenen Foren auch gelesen habe, dass die 6950 weniger Strom verbraucht und leiser ist. Stimmt das auch wirklich?
Jetzt kommt mir jedoch die Frage auf, von welchem Hersteller ich die 560ti 448 Cores oder die 6950 nehmen soll. Lese immer nur, dass die von Asus und Gigabyte die leisesten und leistungsfähigsten sein sollen. Stimmt das auch wirklich oder gibts bessere Hersteller?

LG magus34


----------



## svd (30. Januar 2012)

Geizhals.de ist übrigens kein eigener Shop.  Die Seite bietet dir lediglich eine Übersicht der Preise der dort registrierten Händler.

Jeweils das günstige Modell aus einer Liste zu wählen, meist noch von unterschiedlichen Anbietern, kann schnell kontraproduktiv werden, da ja noch Portokosten und Zusatzkosten für die Zahlungsmethoden anfallen.

Deshalb kann die Beschränkung auf einen Onlineshop sinnvoll sein, weil:


Alles in einem Paket kommt,
auf Wunsch auch oft schon zusammengebaut wird,
die Versandkosten ab einem gewissen Bestellwert wegfallen können,
der Endpreis oft günstiger ist,
etc.
Sollte der Shop deiner Wahl allerdings zB ein bestimmtes Grafikkartenmodell nicht führen, spricht natürlich nichts dagegen, woanders zu bestellen...


----------



## Herbboy (30. Januar 2012)

Ja, geizhals.at/de ist nur eine Preisübersicht, und wenn Du mal genau hinsiehst, ist ein Shop wie hardwareversand da zwar selten der ALLERbilligste Shop, aber er ist meist unter den 10 billigsten und dabei dann mit nur kleinem Abstand zum allerbilligsten Shop. 

Im Einzelfall kann es natürlich sein, dass eine GANZ bestimmte Grafikkarte zB eine Asus 6950 2GB bei hardwareversand dann doch 40€ teurer ist als woanders, aber dann gibt es da sicher eine andere 6950 2GB, die nicht so teuer ist.


Es ist halt besser, wenn Du alles bei einem Shop bestellt, als wenn Du immer nur je 2 Teile beim gleichen Shop bestellt und am Ende 6 separate Bestellungen mit jeweils Versandkosten hast. Also, ich persönlich würde bei nicht mehr als 2 Shops die Sachen bestellen. Welchen SHop Du dann am Ende nimmst und ob Du zB ein bestimmtes Gehäuse dann doch separat bestellt, weil es das nur bei einem einzigen Shop günstig gibt, bleibt natürlich Dir überlassen


----------



## Zocker15xD (30. Januar 2012)

Ob die 6950 jetzt weniger Strom verbraucht, weiß ich nicht, aber wie leise die Karte ist, hängt ja vor allem davon ab, welchen Kühler der entsprechende Hersteller dann draufbaut. Also die ASUS-Karten mit den 2 Lüftern sind sehr leise (CUII-Kühlung) oder die Gigabytekarten auch. Bei den Gainwards sind die Phantom-Karten sehr gut, Gainward hat in seinem Angebot halt nur Karten mit Nvidia-Chips.

Also ich empfehle dir grade wegen 3D-Vision, PhysX oder auch wegen der hervorragenden Kompatiblität zu den meisten Spielen die 560 Ti mit 448 Shadern. Diese Modelle sind da auf jeden Fall sehr leise und kühlen gut:
- http://www1.hardwareversand.de/articledetail.jsp?aid=53023&agid=707
- http://www1.hardwareversand.de/articledetail.jsp?aid=52908&agid=707
- http://www1.hardwareversand.de/articledetail.jsp?aid=53112&agid=707

Was grade bei der EVGA nicht schlecht ist, ist, dass sie 10 Jahre Garantie hat.


----------



## Fraggerick (30. Januar 2012)

der klugschiss des tages: nein, evga bietet nicht pauschal auf alle karten 10 jahre garantie.



> Products purchased ON or AFTER November 1, 2006 MUST be registered within 30 days of the ORIGINAL DATE OF PURCHASE to receive EVGA's Free Extended Warranty. All products not registered within 30 days will ONLY receive a 2 year limited warranty. Refer to the following suffix guide to identify the length of your warranty:
> Limited 10 Year: -ER, -E1, -E2, -E3, -A1, -A2, -A3, -A4, -AR, -AX, -CR, -CX, -DX, -FR, -FX, -SG, -SX (EU Region only)
> Limited 3 Year: -EK, -K1, -K2, -KR (Before 1/1/11)
> Limited 2 Year: -ET, -EL, -LA, -LE, -LR, -LX, -T1, -T2, -TR, -TX
> ...



und die von dir verlinkte karte hat die nummer: PART NUMBER: 012-P3-2068-KR .. somit (nach anmeldung innerhalb von 30 tagen) eine verlängerte garantie von 3 jahren. die nur so am rande in der regel so abläuft das man seine karte in die staaten schicken darf. mit pech auch noch auf eigene portokasse. 

dann lieber die hier: Zotac GeForce GTX 560 Ti 448 Cores Limited Edition, 1.25GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort (ZT-50313-10M) | Geizhals Deutschland
a) billiger und b) 5 jahre ohne wenn und aber. (okay... kühlerabbauen sehen sie nicht so gerne.und anmelden muss man sich auch noch  )


bei dem berg an bargeld würd ich aber lieber gleich zu ner gtx 570 greifen. Grafikkarten/PCIe mit GPU (nVIDIA): GTX 570 | Geizhals Deutschland

die bekommt man fürs gleiche geld.

so, ich geh zurück in meine höhle!


----------



## Zocker15xD (31. Januar 2012)

Gut zu wissen, dass das nicht für alle Karten gilt.

Trotzdem ist die EVGA eine gute Karte, die anderen kannste natürlich auch nehmen.


----------



## magus34 (31. Januar 2012)

So Leute hab jetzt diese Zusammenstellung und möchte von euch wissen ob, die miteinander kompatibel sind und ob die Sachen auch wirklich gut sind, oder ob ihr mir etwas besseres empfehlen könnt. 

Komme mit der Zusammenstellung leider auf 861 €. Wo könnte man eventuell nochwas drücken?

Netzteil: hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - be quiet! PURE POWER CM BQT L8-CM-530W

Prozessor: hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - Intel Core i5-2500K Box, LGA1155

Grafikkarte: hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - ASUS ENGTX560-TI 448 DC2/2DIS/1280M, 1280MB,PCI-E,2xDVI,HDMI

Speicher: hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - 8GB-Kit Corsair Vengeance Low Profile schwarz PC3-12800U CL9

Laufwerk: hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - LG GH22LS bare schwarz

Kühler: hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - Thermalright HR-02 Macho

Mainboard: hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - ASRock Z68 Pro3 (B3), Sockel 1155, ATX

Gehäuse hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - 3R Systems Design Geh

plus 20 € Recherzusammenbau

LG magus34


----------



## svd (31. Januar 2012)

Du wirst dir leider ein anderes Gehäuse aussuchen müssen. 
Mit 13.5 cm ist es zwar schön schlank und elegant, aber der HR-02 Macho ist alleine schon über 16cm hoch. Das wird so nicht passen.


----------



## Herbboy (31. Januar 2012)

Vor allem ist es µATX, das heißt das ist besonders klein, und es passen keine ATX-Mainboards rein. Unter anderem auch das Board, was Du ausgesucht hast. Wenn Du ein günstiges Gehäuse willst, dann nimm das Xigmatek Asgard II oder III.


----------



## Shorty484 (1. Februar 2012)

Beim Prozessor könntest Du sparen, WENN Du nicht übertakten willst. Dann reicht auch der i5 2400, ist ca. 30 Euro billiger wie der 2500k.

Beim RAM reichen auch erst mal 4 GB, würdest Du auch noch mal 15 € sparen.


----------



## chiubiu (1. Februar 2012)

So nun geb ich auch noch meinen Kommentar dazu ab. Also ich habe die ASUS 560ti aber nicht die 448 Version. Aber ich glaube die Lüfter sind identisch.

Du schreibst:


> Hoffe das die Komponenten auch leise sind.



Ich muss sagen der Lüfter ist unter Last nicht gerade leise (meiner Empfindung nach jedenfalls). Ich bin super zufrieden mit der Karte und würde sie auch wieder Kaufen, aber ohne sie mit z.B. MSI Afterburner zu bändigen war sie mir zu laut und vorallem regelten die Lüfter ca. jede Sekunde nach was zu einem sehr unregelmässigen, mühsamen Geräusch führte.
Hab die Karte nun so eingestellt dass sie bei gewissen Temperaturen immer mit gleicher Drehzahl dreht und dann sprunghaft raufschraubt und nicht stetig. Benötige jetzt bei 100% Last etwa 40% Lüfterumdrehung bei max. Temp. von ca 68°C und es tönt nun schön regelmässig (aber doch das lauteste Teil meines PC).

just my two cents...


----------



## Zocker15xD (1. Februar 2012)

chiubiu schrieb:


> So nun geb ich auch noch meinen Kommentar dazu ab. Also ich habe die ASUS 560ti aber nicht die 448 Version. Aber ich glaube die Lüfter sind identisch.
> 
> Du schreibst:
> 
> ...


 
Also ich habe die gleiche Karte, und ich finde schon, dass sie relativ leise ist, auch unter Last, obwohl ich "sehr empfindlich bin". Aber der Kühler von 448er-Version ist ja nochmal n Slot fetter...


----------



## chiubiu (1. Februar 2012)

Zocker15xD schrieb:


> Also ich habe die gleiche Karte, und ich finde schon, dass sie relativ leise ist, auch unter Last, obwohl ich "sehr empfindlich bin". Aber der Kühler von 448er-Version ist ja nochmal n Slot fetter...


 Ach so dann hab ich mich geirrt, ich dachte die 448 Version hätte genau den gleichen Kühler. 
Also dann bin ich wohl überempfindlich  ja die Lautstärke kann ich mich drann gewöhnen aber das unrgegelmässige regeln ging mir mächtig auf den Kecks. Aber wie gesagt, mit Afterburner konnte ich die Karte nach meinem Geschmack regeln...


----------



## Zocker15xD (2. Februar 2012)

die Lüfter sind schon identisch, aber der Kühler an sich ist noch n slot dicker als bei der normlaen


----------

